# NO! Don't Hijack here! shoo!



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi guys,
I've yet to do a fishing trip on my kayak since i bought it earlier this week. I think i'll learn a lot on my first trip, but before then i've got question about trolling lures. Hoping someone can share their experience.

1) I don't have a fishfinder yet. I wonder how important that is for trolling a lure? How would you know you are not too far away from the bottom, and would trolling too shallow be disadvantageous or equally effective? Would you have a different answer for lake (say in canberra / trout lakes) vs estuary?

2) Even with a fishfinder, can you actually see your own lure in the water? Will basic models such as humminbird 150 or lowrance x-4 do this?

3) Does anyone troll a soft plastic? Such as minnow or worm pattern?

thats it for now i think....


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

SkyFish said:


> How would you know you are not too far away from the bottom, and would trolling too shallow be disadvantageous or equally effective? Would you have a different answer for lake .


A sounder is an advantage to troll along a certain depth of water but without one the following may help.

Look at the shoreline and if it is a long slow dropping bank that angle will likely continue into the water, so if you are using a 2m diver initially guess where the water may be 2.5m deep then vary you course until you see the rod indicating the lure is hitting the bottom when this happens go a touch wider into deeper water. If the bank line is falling very steeply you will likely have a deeper bold bank and can troll very close to the waters edge.

On a curve in a river or lake it is generally shallow on the inside of the curve with the outer edge being much deeper from being scoured out by the river currents or at flood times.


----------



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

Thx for the quick advise. I might go to LBG for my first kayak fishing session this arvo.
Weather looks good. 8)

where are the hijackers? :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Goats are cool, but it's easier to ride a yak.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll tell you a story. I don't have a fish finder/sounder and I troll both hard body and soft plastic lures. I have been know to catch fish sometimes.

If your lure is hitting the bottom you know you can't go any deeper. If your 1m lure is getting smacked do you really care whether the water is 1m or 20m deep?


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

I know with my Garmin colour 300c i can see my softplastics on the screen being jigged on the way back in.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Things of priority for my yak fishing were:
1 deck out the yak with rod holders in good positions that does not interfere with your paddling stroke, many people have them closer to them but find the blade either snags the rod/line or reels
2 get a drogue or anchor to stay in one area or to control your drift
3 get a gps to mark every snag you come across, this soon builds up maps of reefs in your area that do not show up on charts or are visible.
4 set up a decent basic tackle kit that covers your bases without being too bulky or heavy
5 ensure your safety gear is complete
6 add a fish finder at a later date.

90% of the time you will ignore the sounder and be fishing and things will pass you by anyway. I know I make a mental note to watch my sounder and find i am always looking about for fish or signs of things that might be of interest rather than monitoring the sounder effectively. Handy as they are, they are definitely not a necessity nor will they actually catch you more fish.


----------



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks for the advice.

So... i did a 2 hr trip with my wifey at lake burley griffin trolling deep diving lure, and casting celtas to the edges.
WE CAUGHT NO FISH. this is OUTRAGEOUS! we normally catch DOZENS of red fins off the banks, and the first time we get on a yak, no fish!
I wonder what we were doing wrong.

Maybe it was because wife had a huge Bunnings UMBRELLA placed in her rod holder rather than a rod.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

SkyFish said:


> thanks for the advice.
> 
> So... i did a 2 hr trip with my wifey at lake burley griffin trolling deep diving lure, and casting celtas to the edges.
> WE CAUGHT NO FISH. this is OUTRAGEOUS! we normally catch DOZENS of red fins off the banks, and the first time we get on a yak, no fish!
> ...


Yes, fish hate Bunnings, I thought everybody knew that.......


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Just blame the wife on the lack of fish.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Zed said:


> Goats are cool, but it's easier to ride a yak.


you have actually tried to ride a goat??? :shock:


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

eagle4031 said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > Goats are cool, but it's easier to ride a yak.
> ...


Hasn't everyone ???


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's a pic:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

The ears are different. You sure that's you?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

cjbfisher said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > The ears are different. You sure that's you?
> ...


It's my trademark bowler. I got it off EBay. Used to be owned by Boy George.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zed said:


> It's my trademark bowler. I got it off EBay. Used to be owned by Boy George.


Were you friends with him?

Ever ridden a chicken?

Trevor


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Recreational meat.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Zed said:


> Recreational meat.


You play with your meat ? :shock:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

GT79 said:


> Hasn't everyone ???


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

gee i am pleased this thread has not been hijacked

whose cat?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Gra's.

Don't take this personally SkyFish. That's 2 threads in a row.....hijackers!

They're all descendents of Ned Kelly, and they're all a bit loony (except you and me).

Trevor


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Gravy


----------



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

MODERATOR!! LOOK THEM, LOOK!
this thread has been HIJACKED! :lol:

It amazes me to see how far imagination can take you guys. And i must admit i'm impressed.
The sequence went Fishing->Goat->Riding->Cat->Chicken->Shark->Meat->Gravy.
So in the end everything ends up in the stomach. Yum yum!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Sniff... SNIFFF... SNOOORRRRTTT Did someone mention bacon?


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes Bacon!

My favourite vegetable....or is that a fruit?

Sure the doctor said it was on my vegatable list, or was it the other list, that has been forgotten, due to lack of interest?

Cheers Andybear :? :?

Edit1, Did someone say we were starting on bacon? :?


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Dunno about the bacon.....cooking that for brekky on xmas morning along with eggs and pancakes and strawberries and bananas. Then once the BBQ is free i load in the naturally cured and smoked ham leg and honey soy roasting it for lunch to be served alongside fresh ocean king prawns, crabs and freshly smoked oysters and scallops with a side server of fruits and roasted nuts.

Bacon yeah what the hell bacon will do.

oh yeah sounder is the last essential item. Buy big, buy exy, buy good. Toys just ain't worth it.


----------

